# Haircut for the dog



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was curious what peoples thoughts were on a haircut this late in the year.
My dogs are outside dogs, but my Brit is looking pretty shaggy and with the hunt coming, I thought I should give a trim to keep down the burrs and such. Question is, what are the thoughts on doing this, is it going to cut it to short this late to keep her from freezing this fall/winter ?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

When I had Springers, I would shave them twice a year. Once in the spring and once right before the hunts opened. I never had any problems with them. If it was real cold (single digits) they would come into the garage for the night, other than that, it was life as usual.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Clipping them before the hunt is a good idea to keep the burrs down. (notice I said clipping and not shaving.) Just concentrate on the feathery long hair areas... I had to do this with my Setter and it saved me a lot of grief. Also rub baby oil in their hair right before the hunt and it will help repel the burrs as well.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

i would agree with clipping instead of shaving this late in the year.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I will clarify. By shave I mean "clipped" with Oster a5 clippers and a 1/2" guard.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

As hot as it's been lately? I'd clip the dog fairly short. The hair will grow back in time for winter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You sure you didn't Bick em flat there Joel? :mrgreen:


----------

